# The "expression" automation Layer



## did (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi all,

Does anybody know if the "expression" automation layer correspond to a CC controller ?
I'd like to be able to recover it when exporting the MusicXML file in Logic.
Thanks


----------



## Kent (Sep 11, 2020)

Have you checked 11?


----------



## did (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes, I' ve tried several like 11 and others...
I wanted to know if it exists, before checking the 127


----------



## stevebarden (Sep 11, 2020)

Expression layer is CC 11
Volume layer is CC 7
Pan layer is CC 10

CC 1 (modulation) is not mapped.


----------



## did (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks for the answer.
In fact I constat that with the XML file imported in Logic I have no controller, except the tempo track. I'll try with a midi file and see, even the XML seems to be more appropriated...


----------

